# Germany Bundesliga 23-25 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 20, 2010)

23 Apr 17:30 Bochum v VfB Stuttgart  4.33 3.60 1.80 +19  
24 Apr 12:30 Bayer Leverkusen v Hannover 96  1.28 5.25 10.00 +19  
24 Apr 12:30 Borussia M'gladbach v Bayern Munich  7.00 4.33 1.44 +19  
24 Apr 12:30 Hertha Berlin v Schalke  3.75 3.60 1.90 +19  
24 Apr 12:30 Mainz v Eintracht Frankfurt  2.20 3.30 3.25 +19  
24 Apr 12:30 Nurnberg v Borussia Dortmund  3.25 3.30 2.20 +18  
24 Apr 15:30 Werder Bremen v Cologne  1.25 5.50 12.00 +19  
25 Apr 12:30 TSG Hoffenheim v Hamburg  3.00 3.25 2.37 +19  
25 Apr 14:30 SC Freiburg v Wolfsburg  3.10 3.40 2.25


----------



## shanomano23 (Apr 25, 2010)

Freiburg - Wolfsburg pick Both Teams to Score
the best betting analysis and football predictions are available at **********
Advertising is not allowed


----------

